# What is the best MAC mascara



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 20, 2007)

_Im going on a no buy:rotfl: I dont know if it will last or not but im going to try. And I have this ocd thing about making list so I got everything I want wrote up. Haha noone of that has anything to do with the topic._

_Anyways-what mac mascara is the best?_


----------



## Maysie (Feb 20, 2007)

Fibre rich lash!


----------



## MandyPandy (Feb 21, 2007)

I like mascara x


----------



## luxotika (Feb 21, 2007)

I don't really like any of Mac's mascaras. I think there are better ones out there.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks girls. Ive heard people say that mac mascara is the best they ever used, then some have said they hate it. So im kinda in between.


----------



## han (Feb 21, 2007)

i dont like mac mascara either, they burn my eyes and they dont really do much.. px has the best mascara i love there false eyelash and lash envy right now im useing diorshow which is alright


----------



## Lia (Feb 21, 2007)

From what i read, the problem isn't the mascara itself, but the brush it comes with. So if you have a nice brush (like the one from Lash or Volume exact from Cover girl - the rubber ones) you could try on a MAC mascara and see if it works;.


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 21, 2007)

I love love love my Loud Lash!! It does everything and does it right! I also have zero clumpage  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thats what I was looking at the most, that and the fibre lash.


----------



## Gina Martins (Feb 21, 2007)

Well I love almost all MAc products, but I dont like MAC mascara either, it doesn't work in me, I'm using Fatale and Hypnose and I love both.


----------



## Colorlicious (Feb 21, 2007)

i like using the lash prep+prime with mascara X, it's the best combo ever!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Feb 21, 2007)

i agree.


----------



## Intrigue (Feb 21, 2007)

MAC doesnt have the best mascara, i think there are better onez you can pick up at a Walgreens! But everything else from MAC Rocks!


----------



## Renee33 (Feb 21, 2007)

I love Zoom lash!


----------



## carlyrich (Feb 21, 2007)

I use Max Factors 2000 calorie mascara and I love it. I know others who have found that it clumps...I have had nothing but good things to say about it.


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Thanks, but I wont wear max factor since they animal test


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 21, 2007)

Mascara X is my fave


----------



## angel_eyes4evah (Feb 21, 2007)

All I hear is negative, it seem the only people who like really love mac mascara are the obssesive fans who only wear mac and say all there products are better than everyone else's. Those with mascara experience loathe itT there are so many better drugstore mascaras to buy besides considering you have to toss mascara every 2-3 months, why dish out twice as much for a crappy product?


----------



## rakshana (Feb 21, 2007)

well it depends on what u looking 4 gal, if ur gg for day make up go 4 lengthening mascaras, if ur gg 4 night go 4 volume, but if u love drama in ur eyes go 4 length and volume...

I dun use MAC, i kinda heard it doesnt gif the effect i want, im always smoking up my eye or making it look dramatic, so i use LOREAL VOLUME shocking the one which aishwarya rai promotes or smtg, Its great, has a primer and a tiny brush that actually volumes each lash

But its a real B to remove, so u may haf to use baby oil to get it off ur eye lash, but its great! Im a mascara freak, ive tried a few, and to me so far the best is LOREAL VOLUME SHOCKER!


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Feb 21, 2007)

Ive tired just about every mascara the only one i really like is telescopic. But all the mascara i buy is anywhere from 6 to 10 bucks. So even if i find a good one from mac its only a dollar more.

I was looking for lenght and volume. I have volume shocking and it makes my lashes clump, ive tried a diffrent brush in it too and it still clumps.


----------



## clwkerric (Feb 21, 2007)

I just recently bought the Zoom lash.. and I absolutely love it!


----------

